# disappointing domane demo



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

After lusting after a Domane for quite some time, and finally getting wifely permission to buy a new bike, I got down to my lbs and test rode two Domane 5.2s, one 60 cm and the other 58. 

As way of background, I had been riding a 60 cm Look KG381 Jalabert with 9-speed Dura Ace for about 10 years and most recently built a 58 cm 2009 Felt F4 for my son, who is just a tad shorter than I so I can ride his bike. I'm nearly 56 but have been riding "seriously" quite a long time and raced for a few years way back when. I average about 4000 miles a year with a combination of commuting, shop rides, solo rides and family rides that include Fondos as well as climbing up to some of the Spokane area ski hills.

I did most of my test riding today on the 60cm, which seemed too tall. The 58 seemed a better fit and the guys at the shop, though we didn't do a complete fit, said it looked about right. I got to the shop warm, having ridden my commuter from work for almost 30 minutes. 

But more than fit, I was expecting some rocket sled performance and it just wasn't there. I only rode about 12 miles so I know I need to do it again, but in general, the bike felt sluggish. It soaked up the smaller bumps of the cruddy roads, which I sought out, and seemed nice in that respect. A nearly two mile long but not very steep climb went well, but when I took a run at a short sprint/climb where I am KOM (on Strava anyway) the bike seemed to bog down. Just the other day I tied my KOM on the same climb without making a superhuman effort (on the Felt), but today, it just wasn't happening. I don't want to lay all of blame on my perceived sluggishness of the bike. I don't know that I found the best gear as I would have on a familiar bike.

Anyone else felt the Domane just didn't have any get up and go? I'm going to test ride again, but I was expecting to be blown away, and I was really bummed that I wasn't. 

Any words of advice? Any similar experiences?

Thanks as always.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

No advice, but an observation...

Many of the posts I've read on here relating to the Domane praise the comfort of the bike and the way it swallows up bumps and road chatter. The comfort they praise may be the sluggishness you're feeling.


----------



## DougG (Mar 27, 2014)

I own a 2013 Domane 5.2 58 CM. I bought it last fall. I'm very satisfied with speed/agility/comfort. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Trek claims that the Domane is stiffer in the bottom bracket than the Madone, and I certainly haven't felt any sluggishness in steep climbs that comes from the bike - but I am no longer involved in racing and so what I feel and what someone who is far more performance oriented might feel could be something completely different. 

Fabian Cancellara likes it enough to ride it as his main bike, not just in the spring classics. He has used it as his bike in the last two Tours de France...


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I hear what everyone is saying, and what many others have said, including those I know who ride Domanes. Maybe my expectations were unrealistic going in. I think another test ride will let me know one way or the other.


----------



## DougG (Mar 27, 2014)

bleckb said:


> I hear what everyone is saying, and what many others have said, including those I know who ride Domanes. Maybe my expectations were unrealistic going in. I think another test ride will let me know one way or the other.


I hear what you are saying. I rode a comparable Madone and my Domane back to back. The only thing I noticed between them was that the Domane was more comfortable for such a quick bike.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Opus51569 said:


> No advice, but an observation...
> 
> Many of the posts I've read on here relating to the Domane praise the comfort of the bike and the way it swallows up bumps and road chatter. *The comfort they praise may be the sluggishness you're feeling*.


I honestly think its a perceive sluggishness. I ride the 6 series and also a Giant Propel Advanced SL. I climb just as well and weights to both bikes are identical (diff of .25lbs). The Domane does feel slower because it soaks up so much of the imperfection, all road feedback is muted out. 

I outclimb my friends on either bike.

Also the not so snappy climbs could be the wheels? not sure what comes with the felt, but the 5.2 has the lowest end bontrager wheels.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm still trying to decide how much was perceived, being on a new bike with new gearing and having to stick my garmin in my pocket so I couldn't see any real time data. Which is why I'm going to go for another ride probably next week, a bit longer than the 12 miles I rode yesterday. 

The wheels are Bontrager Race with R3 Hardcase tires. Not sure how they stack up against my Chris King hubs and Mavic Open Pros with Michelin Pro 4s, all of which are nice enough, but not that special.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

try test riding an equivalent Madone back to back with the Domane.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

tednugent said:


> try test riding an equivalent Madone back to back with the Domane.


I was going to do that yesterday, but all they had was a 56, and at just a hair under 6'2", I'm not sure I'd get a good sense of the bike. After I re-ride the Domane, I'm going to try a few other bikes at other (gasp!) shops.


----------



## B_arrington (Jan 4, 2013)

Having ridden both the Domane and Madone back to back, the Madone "felt" faster because I felt more of the road. Kind of like my Maxima feels faster than a Town Car even at the same speed. 

I did notice the Madone felt more twitchy - some may s responsive - and turned much faster/tighter than the Domane. I think tha was due to the geometry, wheel base, and that more weight is on the Madone front wheel because of a lower riding position. Doing a sprint I thought the Domane was stiffer, and that was before I read Trek's claims as such. 

I bought a Domane 4.5 and love it. It's quite comfy and fast enough for me. YMMV.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I had both bikes and sold the Domane and kept the Madone. I'm probably in the minority as I'm sure Trek is is selling the heck out of the Madone. In any case every rider has a bad day in the saddle. I say try another demo day.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't test ridden a Domane, but did a Madone thinking that was going to be the bike for me. After testing riding the Madone, I decided to take a BMC for a ride and couldn't believe the difference. BMC won hands down on being more responsive.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

dougrocky123 said:


> I had both bikes and sold the Domane and kept the Madone. I'm probably in the minority as I'm sure Trek is is selling the heck out of the Madone. In any case every rider has a bad day in the saddle. I say try another demo day.


I do plan on more test rides next week (and I'm hoping we can attach my garmin so I can see some numbers as I ride) when the weather is better and I have some "free" time. I also plan on riding a Felt Z3. My lbs, whom I've been with for years, doesn't have so many Madones in the shop as they used to as they sold none above the five series last year. None. All Domanes for that sort of buyer.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

bleckb said:


> After lusting after a Domane for quite some time, and finally getting wifely permission to buy a new bike, I got down to my lbs and test rode two Domane 5.2s, one 60 cm and the other 58.
> 
> As way of background, I had been riding a 60 cm Look KG381 Jalabert with 9-speed Dura Ace for about 10 years and most recently built a 58 cm 2009 Felt F4 for my son, who is just a tad shorter than I so I can ride his bike. I'm nearly 56 but have been riding "seriously" quite a long time and raced for a few years way back when. I average about 4000 miles a year with a combination of commuting, shop rides, solo rides and family rides that include Fondos as well as climbing up to some of the Spokane area ski hills.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more!! I wanted to get a Domane and was certain that I would but I tried the 4.3 WSD up against the 4.5 Madone WSD and the difference was so significant. I'm sure others may disagree but I agree with you and I think that you described the domane perfectly, "sluggish." However, I will give it props for being very comfortable and smooth! It just isn't what I'm looking for and I'm going with the Madone.


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

I like my 5.2 domane I had a madone 5.2. I think the domane is a better bike!


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Dale said:


> I like my 5.2 domane I had a madone 5.2. I think the domane is a better bike!


Really?? Can you elaborate haha? I have been deciding between a few bikes and posting lots of random questions here. I'm finally deciding between a 2013 Trek Madone 4.5 WSD and a 2014 Trek Domane 4.3 WSD. I'm going to test ride the Domane again. Maybe it felt sluggish the first time because it was the 2013 model that I tried in the store...who knows. I have to pretty much decide this weekend because the shop has had the Madone on hold for me for a while now.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

J9L said:


> Really?? Can you elaborate haha? I have been deciding between a few bikes and posting lots of random questions here. I'm finally deciding between a 2013 Trek Madone 4.5 WSD and a 2014 Trek Domane 4.3 WSD. I'm going to test ride the Domane again. Maybe it felt sluggish the first time because it was the 2013 model that I tried in the store...who knows. I have to pretty much decide this weekend because the shop has had the Madone on hold for me for a while now.


I don't think your sluggish description is wrong. The domane is more plush and could possibly feel like its sluggish. A lot of the road feeling has been muted out.

It's a great bike, I love the fact that I can power over potholes, train tracks and other road blemishes without having to stand up and stop pedalling.

It's a different bike then the madone, plain and simple. The madone will give you better road feedback and should slightly be lighter when going up to the higher end carbon. 

Go for whats best, I enjoy riding my non domane bike just as much as I enjoy riding the domane. For longer rides and rides that I know are rough, the domane is my choice. I don't feel the isospeed, but my mechanic who rides with me, sees it in action all the time and quite impressed.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I have a 2013 Trek Lexa SLX which has an aluminum domane frame. It is surprisingly very comfortable but I think the 25 c tires also help. My thought is that since the madone is carbon it will probably also feel more comfortable than my lexa. Ugh tough choice...


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

We have better weather in store for next week, and I plan on another Domane test ride, one that's a bit longer than the 12 miles I rode t. I'm appreciating this discussion because I know that just because the bike felt sluggish to me, somewhat like my Reynolds 631 Soma Double Cross I commute on as opposed to a quicker, more responsive Look KG 381 that I retired after last year, that doesn't make it so. That's why I hope to ride with my computer attached. But I'm also going to ride a Felt F3 to see how that feels.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm your age and rode both the higher end Madone and Domane bikes, back to back. I understand your point about the difference in feel; they're two different bikes. I think the taller geometry coupled with the longer wheelbase explain part of the story. I loved the quick responsiveness of the Madone, but felt in 5 years from now I might appreciate a bit more comfort, so went with the Domane. It was the right choice for me.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

bleckb said:


> We have better weather in store for next week, and I plan on another Domane test ride, one that's a bit longer than the 12 miles I rode t. I'm appreciating this discussion because I know that just because the bike felt sluggish to me, somewhat like my Reynolds 631 Soma Double Cross I commute on as opposed to a quicker, more responsive Look KG 381 that I retired after last year, that doesn't make it so. That's why I hope to ride with my computer attached. But I'm also going to ride a Felt F3 to see how that feels.


Maybe throw in a specialized Roubaix into the mix. Won't hurt to try that out


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

tednugent said:


> Maybe throw in a specialized Roubaix into the mix. Won't hurt to try that out


I thought about that, but I'm not too keen on the lbs that handles Specialized, though plenty of people around like them. I've just never felt welcome in their store.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I own a 2014 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert. I went to a Trek demo event last weekend and rode a 6 series Domane. I was really more interested in trying Ultegra di2 but wanted to see how the Domane compared to my Roubaix. The ride quality on the Domane is just amazing. It is much smoother than my Roubaix with the CG-R (suspension) seat post. Sprinting out of the saddle the Domane felt noticeably less stiff. The SL4 Roubaix is really more like a race bike with endurance geometry. You feel no flex in the SL4 frame when riding hard. The CG-R seat post removes just enough of the harshness from the ride to make it bearable (the frame is too stiff for me with a standard carbon seat post.)

I would say this is reality vs. theory. You can read all of the marketing material and reviews you want but there's no substitute for a longer 30+ minute test ride. IMO the Domane is the best road bike out there for smoothing out rough roads but you do sacrifice a bit of performance/edginess in exchange for that lovely ride. Only you can decide what is best for your roads, riding style and personal preferences.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

bleckb said:


> I thought about that, but I'm not too keen on the lbs that handles Specialized, though plenty of people around like them. I've just never felt welcome in their store.


That is important. There are a lot of great bikes on the market, but for some of us there are not a lot of choices in dealers. I wouldn't give business to a dealer that doesn't welcome it...


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

bradkay said:


> That is important. There are a lot of great bikes on the market, but for some of us there are not a lot of choices in dealers. I wouldn't give business to a dealer that doesn't welcome it...


+1 very important!


----------



## DougG (Mar 27, 2014)

bradkay said:


> That is important. There are a lot of great bikes on the market, but for some of us there are not a lot of choices in dealers. I wouldn't give business to a dealer that doesn't welcome it...


Oddly enough my local Specialized/ Cannondale Dealer is like that as well. I test rode a Higher end Roubaix before I rode a Madone or Domane. The Specialized dealer seemed kind of put off by me wanting to ride a $3500+ bike. I did get my test ride and thought the Roubaix was a good bike, but the dealer killed the sale. I rode the Madone 5.2 and Domane 5.2 back to back a few days later and bought the Domane. The roads are bad enough in Michigan after this past winter that a little perceived sluggishness is no big deal to me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

For me it was the riding position of the Domane that made the sale - the bump absorption is just a nice bonus. I ride for pure enjoyment and comfort allows me to stay out for more miles.


----------



## DougG (Mar 27, 2014)

bradkay said:


> For me it was the riding position of the Domane that made the sale - the bump absorption is just a nice bonus. I ride for pure enjoyment and comfort allows me to stay out for more miles.


Yep, Excellent point.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

bradkay said:


> For me it was the riding position of the Domane that made the sale.


Fit is obviously very personal but an H2 Madone in my size (54cm) has only 1cm less stack than a typical endurance bike. That's within a workable range of fit for me just playing with spacers and/or stem angle. The Domane is more generous than most endurance bikes in its stack measurement.

I rode a Madone 5 series today and a Domane 6 series last weekend. Between the two I think I'd choose the Madone. It's stiff enough but more compliant than most race bikes. If I rode on worse roads I'd give the Domane the edge.


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

I test road a Madone 4.5 (or 4.3 105 equipped) back to back (along with a Tarmac and a Roubaix) with the Domane 4.0 (which I bought). The Madone felt like a rocket ship compared to the Domane, but I really think it felt that way because I could feel EVERYTHING I rode over (kind of like putting baseball cards in your spokes as a kid... perceived to go faster). 

By the time I was finsihed riding the Madone, I wanted off of it. The Madone was smooth compared to the ass kicking the Tarmac gave, but at the end of a short ride, I wanted off. The Domane, on the same test run/ride loop as the Madone, just felt good.... really good and I wanted to ride more. It doesn't feel sluggish to me at all, BUT this is also the first road bike I have owned. I have MANY years spent off road and the latest of those spent on a full suspension. Even off road, my hardtail "feels" faster and my FS feels sluggish, but at the end of a ride, the FS is just faster because I am less fatigued.

In summary, I agree with the idea that you may perceive the Domane to be sluggish, but more because it is more soft of a ride.... since you are VERY use to riding a more aggressive (stiffer) bike, I am sure it would feel sluggish.


----------



## matreid (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anyone ridden the Domane 5 and 6 series back to back? I am leaning towards a Domane but have not been able to ride the 6 series - big question is whether its worth the extra $$?


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

matreid said:


> Has anyone ridden the Domane 5 and 6 series back to back? I am leaning towards a Domane but have not been able to ride the 6 series - big question is whether its worth the extra $$?


While I was initially hoping for the 6, my wife balked at the extra $1000 over the five.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

matreid said:


> Has anyone ridden the Domane 5 and 6 series back to back?


Take a look at this thread over on another site. There are some comparisons between the 5 and 6 series.


----------



## matreid (Jul 13, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> Take a look at this thread over on another site. There are some comparisons between the 5 and 6 series.


Thanks


----------



## wakali (Jun 6, 2012)

Just want to put in my 2cents..

I own a domane 5.9 that I got end of Feb. I have no complaints whatsoever except for the wheelset/tire it comes with. I think that's the culprit that's making the bike feel sluggish. I since bought ROL wheeset and it is night and day. I also compared the 5 and 6 series. I really don't know and don't feel the difference. I didn't weigh the bikes so I don't know about that. Compared to madone.. Madone felt faster.. Percieved or not.

I test drove a roubaix mix ultegra, synapse carbon ultegra, madone, orion/fenix, fuji and giant defy advance.
I chose my domane:
1) For me it's the perfect balance of comfort and stiffness. (synaps came even on this one for me)
2) Dealer experience was very positive on the Trek (Other dealers are pretty unwelcoming, only performance bike exceeded my expectations)
3)Nobody came close to the great deal I got on the domane with di2. The discount was pretty amazing for a 2014 bike.

Now for the bad news!!
I have already experience that BB creak noise 300 miles into the bike experience. My lbs fixed it and 600 miles no issues yet. I'm praying that it wont happen again. I have a full year of "bumper to bumper" warranty.

Good luck with your bike hunting!


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I rented a Trek Domane 5.2 for a day basically to see if I could handle riding it (I've been riding a full squishy mtn bike since breaking an ankle) and was really weirded out by the frame. I think the isospeed decoupler technology (Volagi rip-off?) is not for me. It seemed to oscillate 180° out of phase with my cadence, so it felt like someone was kicking me in the arse every crank revolution. My mtn bike shock allows you to set the rebound impulse response, presumably to minimize this kind of thing. Apart from that, it seemed like a good ride, but not overwhelming.

I want the cushie ride from a more forgiving frame, but this wasn't what I had in mind.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Went for another test ride today, just under 24 miles on a route I ride regularly. While I thought the 60 was too big, the 58 I rode today left me with a slightly sore lower back while climbing. That might be something that can be tweaked or maybe, if I go Domane, I'll go with the 60. I didn't put any great effort into any portion of the ride, taking it somewhat easy. 

The ride/bike wasn't a disappointment at all, but I wasn't wowed, so that hasn't changed. The bike descended nicely (riding the tops I hit 40 mph on one descent that is pretty rough), rode well and reasonably fast (without my really trying to ride all that fast) on undulating chipseal with more than a few potholes, some in early stages. The isocoupler smoothed out the chipseal, though didn't make it disappear, and sprinted well enough. I had to swerve out into traffic around a large branch blocking the bike lane and it wasn't particularly quick, but it was quick enough. What I noticed most was that on good surfaces, the bike rode as smooth as could be, amazingly so. 

I set a few PRs on my Strava, and may have done a bit better on some of the climbs were the wind not blowing in my face. It wasn't blowing that strong, but I'm not that strong either. 

Tomorrow I'm riding a Felt F3, also an endurance geometry, along the same route. We'll see how it goes. I may go back and take the 60 cm on the route I rode today to get a better sense of each bike, or I may pull the trigger based on the two rides, and depending upon how much my wife will let me spend!


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

I would recommend trying the domane again in the size that fits you best. Just curious if you had interest in the madone and if you tested it...I tried the domane and the madone. I liked the domane and it was smooth but for some reason I wasn't wowed either which made me think..."why am I not head over heels like so many other ppl?" I ended up getting a madone and curious what your thoughts were if u tried both.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

J9L said:


> I would recommend trying the domane again in the size that fits you best. Just curious if you had interest in the madone and if you tested it...I tried the domane and the madone. I liked the domane and it was smooth but for some reason I wasn't wowed either which made me think..."why am I not head over heels like so many other ppl?" I ended up getting a madone and curious what your thoughts were if u tried both.


As a go fast bike, it's not made to make you go head over heels for it.
After a long 3-5 hour ride or longer, you are still fresh compared to the racer bike. You start noticing all the little things the domane does so well which then makes it a great bike.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

My lbs doesn't have a Madone over the 4.x. I'd have to drive across town to give something better a ride. They told me they didn't sell any Madones last year. Not a one. But I'm with you on the "why am I not head over heels?" I was expecting to be blown away and even with two solid rides under my belt, I'm just not blown away.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

IMO, the Domane is great at smoothness but it's such a priority that sometimes it doesn't give as much feedback as other bikes. For the long rides that I'm getting the Domane for, that's perfect. For other folks, it might not be preferable. Nothing wrong with not being wow'd by a bike, just ride other bikes till you find the one you like most


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

r1lee said:


> As a go fast bike, it's not made to make you go head over heels for it.
> After a long 3-5 hour ride or longer, you are still fresh compared to the racer bike. You start noticing all the little things the domane does so well which then makes it a great bike.


It is especially good for us older riders who have tired of neck stiffness after long rides. The Domane gives me a nice relaxed riding position without sacrificing performance (for the most part - I am not a racer anymore so I don't care if I am a couple of Miles per hour slower). 

But in the grand scheme of things, there are a lot of endurance bikes out there that give a great ride - though few that absorb the bigger bumps as well as the Domane.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I too took a test ride and I REALLY wanted to like the domane, but It just did not wow me. After all the hype I expected more.

I was upset because I really wanted to take advantage of the p1 and get a 6.2

I was nice but I do not think it is for me. I was very quick though. I really did not like the bars either. I liked the cannondale bars better. I know you can always switch them. I am testing a giant defy advanced 0 and a synapse hi-mod this weekend.

I rode the synapse on a trainer over the winter and I preferred it to the domane on the trainer but I know that I have to actually ride them.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I have bounced around a good bit in my shopping. At first I wanted the Domane, but was a bit disappointed by my two test rides. Then I rode a Felt Z4 and found a lot to like about it, along with a price $500 lower for the Z3 (also with UIlegra 11 but with Fulcrum 5 wheels and an FSA crank and brakesets as opposed to full Ultegra and Bontrager Race wheels). All this time I was riding, and pretty much loving, the 2009 Felt F4SL I built for my son. I walked into the Felt shop yesterday, told the owner this is what I was loving and why, he said "well, I can get you out the door on a new F4 for less than $3000. Including tax, fitting, free tuneups for life. Once I get formal permission from spouse, I'm going for the F4.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad you took your time shopping. If the CFO approves, enjoy the ride


----------



## riderrider (Sep 24, 2013)

Cancellara wins another race on a Domane: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3XfNGgqmSo


The smooth riding advantage of the Domane comes through again, with Fabian having enough left to out-power the others at the end of the race. And the Domane responded in the sprint to the finish as well.

Getting back to the thread, it is often difficult to objectively compare bike performance on test rides. Setup, wheels, tires (size/pressure, etc), your energy level etc come into play. I really like my Domane a it feels like I'm cruising along on smooth pavement more than most other bikes I have ridden. The perception can be mistaken for one of slowness, but once climatized and adjusted to the ride, there is no going back.


I love not feeling beat-up and no more back aches at the end of my rides. Also, the sometimes numbness in the sit area is no more (even using the same seat as my prior ride).

Geometry plays some importance as well. I put out more power in a less aggressive position due to my body structure. The Domane is available in a "Classics" edition that is more agressive for those that find that kind of fit better.

There may also be a bit of a muscle memory thing going on, as riding a different geometry can be a bit off-putting, as your body is not tuned for maximum efficiency in a different position.

The growth in sales/demand for endurance type bikes is real.

Having said all that, get a proper fit/sizing and ride what ever feels best for your style of riding. Just be aware that there most often is not the 10% difference in different bike's performance that we think we feel.


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

tednugent said:


> Glad you took your time shopping. If the CFO approves, enjoy the ride


For what it's worth, the current issue of "Peloton" magazine is devoted to "comfort bikes" and cobblestones. Lots of reviews---all good, of course. Domane does very well.


Steve


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

stabor said:


> For what it's worth, the current issue of "Peloton" magazine is devoted to "comfort bikes" and cobblestones. Lots of reviews---all good, of course. Domane does very well.
> 
> 
> Steve


Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

tednugent said:


> Different strokes for different folks.


Not sure what this means. If it's reading, I plead guilty. If it's Domanes, whatever you think about that class of bike, articles and reviews about similar bikes and their use in competitive riding might be relevant to the thread. I don't own one, myself.


Steve


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

There are good reasons that the Domane feels more sluggish than a Madone and many other "endurance" bikes (otherwise normal geometries with longer head tubes). It has longer chain stays, a lower bb height, a slacker head angle, more fork rake, and a longer wheelbase. These attributes have as much to do with the bikes comfort and stability as the Iso-speed does.

The good news is, a rev of the cranks is a rev on the cranks. While the Domane may have felt sluggish, it is in fact as fast as any other bike, it just comes down to what agrees with your riding style and preferences. As another said, "different strokes for different folks".


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

stabor said:


> Not sure what this means. If it's reading, I plead guilty. If it's Domanes, whatever you think about that class of bike, articles and reviews about similar bikes and their use in competitive riding might be relevant to the thread. I don't own one, myself.
> 
> 
> Steve


The domane didn't meet bleckb's expectations.

There are plenty of satisfied Domane riders as the bike meets their expectations of what they want in a bike

Simple as that


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I ended up with a 5.2 Madone. I wanted the synapse hi-mod but there are NONE left in the country- literally. The madone is a freakin rocket. 1st ride out on my usual jaunt and I was almost 2 mph faster average.

Adding 25's instead of 23's 

What really sold me was the trek care plus. There was a $200 gift card in the sale my lbs had so I put it toward the care package - that brought it down to $150 for 3 years - no brainer. I ride about 3k a year so the parts them selves make up for the money.


----------



## bcwall (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a 5.2 Domane and love it. Not a racer, more of a century rider. I have a 2011 Synapse that beat the crap out of me by mile 60 or so. With the Domane I can do my long rides on my off days and feel good enough to carry on with the rest of my day.


----------



## DougG (Mar 27, 2014)

bcwall said:


> I have a 5.2 Domane and love it. Not a racer, more of a century rider. I have a 2011 Synapse that beat the crap out of me by mile 60 or so. With the Domane I can do my long rides on my off days and feel good enough to carry on with the rest of my day.


I own a 2013 Domane 5.2. That's exactly how I feel about my bike. At 50 years old, the only person I'm interested in impressing anymore is me.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I am going to be 51 - age should not matter. I just did not like the domane. I have a 2012 synapse 6 alum. and have ridden some distance on it.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

That's right, age shouldn't matter. I'm 36 and I love my Domane for long distance riding.


----------



## Maxpilot (Jul 18, 2010)

To the OP.
Ok. So what if the Domane is disappointing to you? I think you are trolling a little with the title of your thread. I think you just want to brag how you can get a Felt for less than $3000 "out the door". You sound like a used car salesman.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Maxpilot said:


> To the OP.
> Ok. So what if the Domane is disappointing to you? I think you are trolling a little with the title of your thread. I think you just want to brag how you can get a Felt for less than $3000 "out the door". You sound like a used car salesman.


You give me way more credit than I deserve for being able to predict the future. If I were that prescient, I'd be playing the lotto and powerball.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I think everyone should ride the bike they feel the most satisfied on... what brand, model they ride makes no difference to me...I bought the Domane 5.2 and love it... I tried all the comparable models from the different mfg's in my area and the Domane was the best for me...but other folks should ride what is best for them...and if we are going the same direction, I will happily ride along with them.


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

I was between a Madone and Domane just last week.
The deciding factor was the tight u turn test. On the Madone it was fun and almost as agile as say doing it on a flat bar hybrid. With the Domane I took the uturn wider and with more effort. I live in a big city so I always ride in tight spots. 

Still would love to have one of these endurance road bikes, The Domane did not do it for me, maybe the new Synapse model might. 

I bought a 13 Madone 2.1. Lovely feel, a bit tiring at times. However that might be due to me at age 44 and not 24.


----------



## five5 (Jun 20, 2012)

So, here's my story if it helps.. I rode a Madone 4.7, Domane 4.7, and a Cervelo R3.

I hated the Domane, I thought it was sluggish, and un inspiring.

I continued riding a few others.. BMC, Look, etc..

Then I went to another shop, they had another Domane 6.9.. I rode that, and was blown away. I had to ride a number of other bikes to make sure I wasn't losing my mind.. I ended up buying the Domane after hating it a few days before.

Now of course I went from a 4.7, to a 6.9.. But maybe it goes to show that it was the components/wheels that were sluggish, and uninspiring, vs the Domane.

On another note.. Just because it's promoted that the Domane is being ridden in the Tour, doesn't really hold much weight for me.. I've worked with pro equipment in other sports, and 99% of the time, the equipment is not even close to what is on the consumer side, regardless of it's name, paint color, or design. I really wish people would stop justifying stuff because of what they see pros doing. It's all marketing.

With that said, I've never worked for pro cyclists, so maybe they are the .01%, but I highly doubt it.

But, they just may be able to perform better than any of us on any bike put under their legs anyway, so there is still no comparison.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

The problem theses days is peoples exceptions are high, too high in my opinion. Mainly because of all the hype in the cycling press. Truth is these big difference just don't exist between like for like. bikes. There isn't that much performance in bike to start with. The performance in in the rider. 
Here are few quotes from the cycling press

Climbs like a mountain goat.
You're half way up the hill before you know.it 
An extremely fast bike that is also pleasant in the saddle.
The geometry is developed from a global database of womens dimensions.
It's a bike that need taming, a beast that will appeal to out and out races.
What a load of Bol++cks utter rubbish.
I don't buy magazines, I sometime get hand me downs and despair at the crap they write. These are just a few quotes from mags I have to hand while writing this.

And to finish with 

"It's swiftness, married to it's responsiveness, meant I was forever out of the saddle.

Once on board, the first impression is one of striking responsiveness, from the first press on the pedal..


Is it any wonder we are underwhelmed?


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I had the thought about components, mostly wheels, in mind while I was riding and was wonderning how much that might matter. It's not that I had great wheels before--Open Pros on Chris King hubs--but I also didn't know how the Bontrager wheels stacked up overall. There are so many parts that go into the bike's ride, and on a limited budget, as in no way was I going the 6, that I had to see what was what in my price range.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

giosblue said:


> The problem theses days is peoples exceptions are high, too high in my opinion. Mainly because of all the hype in the cycling press. Truth is these big difference just don't exist between like for like. bikes. There isn't that much performance in bike to start with. The performance in in the rider.


While I certainly won't quibble with the notion that the performance is in the rider. I didn't suck as a racer because of my bike. I know that much. And I also don't expect my bike to make me great. Instead, I just want to be excited to ride it, happy to have spent what I spent knowing it would be quite some time before my wife let me spend that much money on a bike again. 

On my search for a new bike, I had long ago zeroed in on the Domane, and I wasn't wowed. Maybe it's the print hype, the forum hype (Fabian rides one and wins! But that's a totally different bike than what's on the lbs floor in most of our price ranges), or the hype from riding partners who have one. But it just didn't click. So I found something that did, and I'm loving it. I wish the weather were better and I weren't bogged down with work so I could ride more. but that time will come.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

five5 said:


> On another note.. Just because it's promoted that the Domane is being ridden in the Tour, doesn't really hold much weight for me.


And if it does matter to you that Fabian rides a Domane make sure you test ride the Classics Edition Domane he rolls on with _custom_ 3" shorter head tube


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> And if it does matter to you that Fabian rides a Domane make sure you test ride the Classics Edition Domane he rolls on with _custom_ 3" shorter head tube


The Classic edition Domane 56cm head tube is 5.6 inches tall so I don't think a custom version of it could be 3inches shorter. The classic edition Domane head tube is 3cm (not inches) shorter than a standard in a 56cm size bike, is that what you are referring to? It's not really a custom frame, anyone can buy it provided they have the coins.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

> The classic edition Domane head tube is 3cm (not inches) shorter than a standard in a 56cm size bike, is that what you are referring to? It's not really a custom frame, anyone can buy it provided they have the coins.


The 54cm H2 Domane has a 160mm tall head tube. The 54cm Classics Edition has a 103mm tall head tube. Ok, so that's only 5.7cm/2.25" shorter, but you get the point. It's a ridiculously short head tube for a non-pro to be riding. Not that many people will be lining up to buy a $10K+ bike.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> It's a ridiculously short head tube for a non-pro to be riding. Not that many people will be lining up to buy a $10K+ bike.


totally agree


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> It's a ridiculously short head tube for a non-pro to be riding. Not that many people will be lining up to buy a $10K+ bike.


Switch the wheels to alloy wheels and drop the groupset to 6800 via project one and it becomes a $5.5k bike.

I agree with your general sentiment though, most folks looking at a Domane are not looking for the Classics Edition. I just finished some 130 miles this weekend with mine and I like it quite a bit. It's an interesting mix of the responsiveness of my evo with the normal Domane's comfort from the isospeed coupler (which was really noticeable on a rough 2 mile almost-gravel road climb).


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

So after spending the last few weeks of riding the domane exclusively and trying to pinpoint the non excitement aspect of it, I think it justifies the review. My giant is so much more responsive. But after a day of going over bumps, potholes and other road debris, I can honestly say nothing handles better. The muted feeling might not be what some of us want in a frame, but it's built for one purpose and it does it very well.

I did notice that when I accelerate it felt very sluggish. But looking back at the gap I put into my riding colleagues, I can say that sluggishness has nothing to do with losing any efficiencies. It's just how the frame responds to the user. Basically muted feedback lol.


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

I choose the Synapse over all the other Endurance road bikes, Roubaix was way too tall of a head tube and the Domane never fitted me right.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

r1lee said:


> So after spending the last few weeks of riding the domane exclusively and trying to pinpoint the non excitement aspect of it, I think it justifies the review. My giant is so much more responsive. But after a day of going over bumps, potholes and other road debris, I can honestly say nothing handles better. The muted feeling might not be what some of us want in a frame, but it's built for one purpose and it does it very well.
> 
> I did notice that when I accelerate it felt very sluggish. But looking back at the gap I put into my riding colleagues, I can say that sluggishness has nothing to do with losing any efficiencies. It's just how the frame responds to the user. Basically muted feedback lol.


That's actually a great description. But what's interested when I did a wheel upgrade from Aura 5's to Aelous 5s I could sense the difference. Not that I'm any faster, but I could perceive a different feel. I think that's the bike as a whole - it's as fast as you want it to be but you don't feel every nuance. I love it.. especially on the rougher sections of road..


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

2702 said:


> I choose the Synapse over all the other Endurance road bikes, Roubaix was way too tall of a head tube and the Domane never fitted me right.


In my size, the head tube length of all three bikes are with 5mm of each other.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Neb said:


> I agree with your general sentiment though, most folks looking at a Domane are not looking for the Classics Edition. I just finished some 130 miles this weekend with mine and I like it quite a bit.


I agree on the ride, the Domane is unmatched in the road bike category when it comes to soaking up bumps. I just think a 100mm tall head tube on a 54cm bike is crazy short. Even their H1 geometry is too aggressive for most people and the Classics Edition makes H1 look like upright hybrid.


----------



## Gobbledygook (Mar 25, 2014)

Throughout 2013 I test rode every road bike I could get my hands on in western Washington. I ended up with a 2014 Domane 5.2. The only thing odd about the handling is a front end oscillation that happens when I have only hand on the bars, when drinking etc, and going over small bumps. After 300+ miles I like everything else about it. Get out there and test ride every thing you can with an open mind, its the only way to do it.


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

Here is my take, I wanted another ride for more comfort than a CAAD8. Took a 4.3 Domane for a test ride and ahhhh it was OK but not enough to get me to buy for 2100 bucks plus 10% tax. That's not a cheap bike, so I took a 7.5 FX and 999 and got to say can barely notice the difference if you just want comfort and sport. For half the price Its a no brainer to get a FX 7.5 as a 2nd bike to compliment you speed road bike.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

2702 said:


> Here is my take, I wanted another ride for more comfort than a CAAD8. Took a 4.3 Domane for a test ride and ahhhh it was OK but not enough to get me to buy for 2100 bucks plus 10% tax. That's not a cheap bike, so I took a 7.5 FX and 999 and got to say can barely notice the difference if you just want comfort and sport. For half the price Its a no brainer to get a FX 7.5 as a 2nd bike to compliment you speed road bike.


why even do that? save yourself the $999 and turn the handle bars on your CAAD8 upwards. It's 4 easy screws...


----------

